# Darkblade: Reign of Blood



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all!

Having finished the 5 Malus books, I've still not had my full Malus fix. I saw that he has 3 comics, with Reign of Blood being a roll up of all 3 comics. Trouble is, I can't find it anywhere - at least at a decent price.


Does anyone have it?
Is it worth reading?
Does anyone know where I can get it?
I've checked eBay etc but it's either not available or a total rip off. There's a big gap between Army Book description of Malus and the end of Lord of Ruin. I'll need something to read once Malekith is done so I'm hoping someone comes up trumps here. 

Big chunks of rep for help!

Syph.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100299073&type=Book

Not sure whether its exactly what you want, but still hope it helps.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aye, that's the one but it's been sold-out from there for a long while as far as I can tell.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ive only got to Warpsword, yet before i can read that i have to polish of a giant 1400 pager. Is there anything after Lord of Ruin?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope, Lord of Ruin is the last of the 5 books. I'm assuming that the comics fill some gaps.


----------

